# Just a SMILE ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE & the V's & mutts before him - have 1 thing in common - eye 2 eye contact - you smile - they wag their tail - if it happens 4 U let me know - a simple smile changes your body language and scent - heart beat & breathing - the pups know this - on the the couch or in the field - it works !!!!!!!!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes... If Willie is looking at me and I smile at him, he wags his tail. I think he understands perfectly what a smile means. The other night he was dreaming. Usually his dreams involve hunting, but this time, he was wagging his tail furiously. It was really sweet!


----------

